
Ask HN: Why I cannot gain any more Twitter followers? - strasse86
I have a total of 22 twitter followers which I believe are mostly bots.<p>I am trying to understand how can I fail that badly. During the last months I have being posting at least 1 quality tweet per day and my followers number is exactly the same as before.<p>I am trying to use tags and also engage people that I believe that could react to my tweets.<p>I tweet exclusively about financial markets and cryptocurrencies.I am commenting about current events and trying to predict future price movements. During November alone I have made 10 % net gains and everyone who would follow my tweets could have done the same however it seems that I am speaking to an empty wall.<p>I am not a native English speaker but I do not think that this is the reason. I do not seek any financial gains I am just trying to understand. Are my thoughts so irrelevant, what I am doing wrong ?
======
chomp
Being highly followed on Twitter (usually) comes as a result of success
elsewhere. I recommend starting a blog and linking your Twitter. Create
interesting and thought provoking content and share on social media. Give
talks in-person at conferences relating to your domain.. If you put in work
external to Twitter that provokes thought, people will be more willing to
follow you to hear what you have to say.

Back in the old days you used to be able to really amass a lot of followers on
Twitter just by posting. However, the signal to noise ratio is really bad
there now, so discovery is near impossible. Maybe try Mastodon? Crypto
subreddits?

~~~
strasse86
Thank you for your feedback. I have a blog where I write down my thoughts but
I never promoted it actively. I just have it linked on my reddit profile and
if someone cared to check it out he could have seen it.

I will try to be more aggressive promoting myself with videos and in person
engagement and see how it works out..

